# X LACE



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

13x7 REV
All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available 




































SEVENTY TWO SPOKES
"THESE ARE NOT USA" BUT THA QUALITY IS GREAT 
$500 Complete + Ship


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Whats size are those? It's look like 13's Do you have 14's?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 12 2010, 07:37 AM~19050157
> *Whats size are those? It's look like 13's Do you have 14's?
> *


13x7 Rev
No 14's in-stock... But I can get!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

13x7 Rev


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 11 2010, 07:45 PM~19046519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM KINDA LIKEING THE WAY THAT TIRE LOOKS ON THAT WHEEL...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 12 2010, 08:56 AM~19050619
> *IM KINDA LIKEING THE WAY THAT TIRE LOOKS ON THAT WHEEL...
> *


I mounted this one only for display... But NO BS Homie I'm wanting to ride these Bitch's my Damn self :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Thinking put on my wife 65 Mustang, and I already have a set of rims, but I like this one.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Nov 12 2010, 09:39 AM~19051006
> *Thinking put on my wife 65 Mustang, and I already have a set of rims, but I like this one.
> *


$500


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM'd :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

All Knock-off Styles in-stock


----------



## mr.unique87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do u have the chevy style knock offs


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 16 2010, 08:31 AM~19081144
> *All Knock-off Styles in-stock
> 
> 
> ...


Yes :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 16 2010, 08:31 AM~19081144
> *All Knock-off Styles in-stock
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.unique87_@Nov 16 2010, 05:00 PM~19085097
> *Do u have the chevy style knock offs
> *


YES.... Click on link above to see all Ko's :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## mr.unique87 (Apr 5, 2010)

how much for the x lace and tiger paw tires shiped to 84405 ogden ut


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr.unique87_@Nov 17 2010, 11:34 AM~19092332
> *how much for the x lace and tiger paw tires shiped to 84405 ogden ut
> *


Sent :biggrin:


----------



## mr.unique87 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$500 Complete + Shipping :biggrin:


----------



## Jeyo85 (Dec 3, 2009)

13's all you got? Looking for 14x72's cross laced, how much???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jeyo85_@Nov 21 2010, 08:43 PM~19128410
> *13's all you got? Looking for 14x72's cross laced, how much???
> *


13's Only... unless u wanna spend some real $$$ on Zeniths


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$499 + Shipping... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: We Still have 32 piece's...


----------



## 510rag64ss (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 11 2010, 07:45 PM~19046519
> *13x7 REV
> All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available
> 
> ...


how for a set ship to 94804


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 510rag64ss_@Nov 24 2010, 06:14 PM~19155621
> *how for a set ship to 94804
> *


Check yer PM


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bang! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ridinsolo (Sep 17, 2007)

how much for set sent to 98295 WA


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ridinsolo_@Nov 30 2010, 03:07 AM~19198573
> *how much for set sent to 98295 WA
> *


Pm Sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thirtymax (Jan 1, 2008)

how much to 80212


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thirtymax_@Dec 2 2010, 05:21 PM~19221984
> *how much to 80212
> *


Check ur PM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

how much for a ship set to 83687


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by latinxs_@Dec 6 2010, 09:41 PM~19258946
> *how much for a ship set to 83687
> *


PM SENT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

How much with tires shipped to Seattle,WA 98118


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Dec 8 2010, 12:07 PM~19272851
> *How much with tires shipped to Seattle,WA 98118
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

How much for 14s, three prong KO w/ tires and all accesories shipped to 28314 :0 

Also any powder coating options?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Dec 12 2010, 11:57 AM~19307446
> *How much for 14s, three prong KO w/ tires and all accesories shipped to 28314  :0
> 
> Also any powder coating options?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Christmas Special $480 a Set Plus Shipping Starting NOW Thru NEW YEARS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$480 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 16 2010, 08:26 PM~19347152
> *$480 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PRICE ON 92647?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 16 2010, 08:01 PM~19347446
> *PRICE ON 92647?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

so are these dayton offset?? pm me price to 93635 13s :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

2 SETS LEFT FELLA'S


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$480 Xmaz Special Only thru Jan 1, 2011


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ptony (Feb 16, 2010)

i like to get a set....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ptony_@Dec 25 2010, 07:28 PM~19420200
> *i like to get a set....
> *


ANYTIME TONY


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 88 monte (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Dec 21 2010, 08:28 AM~19383368
> *$480 Xmaz Special Only thru Jan 1, 2011
> *


with or without tires?


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

u have 72 straight laced?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Dec 28 2010, 10:16 AM~19439330
> *u have 72 straight laced?
> *


Yes 13" & 14" All Chrome $1499


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$599 A Set Shipped "Complete" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## duvies 81 (Feb 16, 2009)

SHIPPED TO 93309 :nicoderm:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by duvies 81_@Jan 4 2011, 02:20 PM~19501261
> *SHIPPED TO 93309  :nicoderm:
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

I WANT SOME OF THESE!!!! soon soon hopefully theres some left for me


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ricardo408_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 PM~19506451
> *I WANT SOME OF THESE!!!! soon soon hopefully theres some left for me
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

looks decent for a china wheel


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Jan 5 2011, 08:09 AM~19509152
> *looks decent for a china wheel
> *


YEZIR THEY DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

How much for 14x7 with tires shipped to 98118 . Let me know


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

1 LAST COMPLETE SET $480 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Jan 8 2011, 06:34 PM~19542672
> *1 LAST COMPLETE SET $480 PLUS SHIPPING :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

JUS GOT 10 MORE COMPLETE SETS :biggrin: 
ALL CHROME w YOUR CHOICE OF Ko's & ADAPTER's
ONLY $480 PLUS SHIPPING
WE SHIP ANYWHERE!! 
PM FOR MORE INFO & SHIPPING QUOTE's
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ONLY $480 Complete PLUS SHIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94 (Sep 26, 2007)

all gold how much del to 77503


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jan 15 2011, 09:18 AM~19604300
> *all gold how much del to 77503
> *


These Wheels are available in All Chrome "ONLY"
BUT :biggrin: we can offer you a OG Cambell
ALL GOLD 72 Spoke ZENITH X-LACE $3300

thanks


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

how much shipped to 85713


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

how much shipped to 85713


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 15 2011, 08:26 PM~19608239
> *how much shipped to 85713
> *


PM's SenT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

4 rims. no ko's or adapters shipped to 75024

thx


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jan 17 2011, 08:52 PM~19624950
> *4 rims. no ko's or adapters shipped to 75024
> 
> thx
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

Quick question: do these rims have the same china offset..is there a 14x6 rev offered, and if so how much for 2 14x7s &2 14x6s to 27344


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jan 18 2011, 11:28 AM~19629616
> *Quick question:  do these rims have the same china offset..is there a 14x6 rev offered, and if so how much for 2 14x7s &2 14x6s to 27344
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jan 17 2011, 09:52 PM~19624950
> *4 rims. no ko's or adapters shipped to 75024
> 
> thx
> *


X2 77506. Price with & without acc


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by INIMITABLE_@Jan 21 2011, 01:58 PM~19660711
> *X2 77506. Price with & without acc
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## One and Only 254 (May 3, 2008)

How much shipped to 76522 with acc


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by One and Only 254_@Jan 21 2011, 07:43 PM~19663178
> *How much shipped to 76522 with acc
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Jan 17 2011, 08:52 PM~19624950
> *4 rims. no ko's or adapters shipped to 75024
> 
> thx
> *


PM Sent :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 79072


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ALL PMz SENT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## marin77 (Mar 27, 2008)

how much for a set 13's x7 to 33841?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by marin77_@Jan 27 2011, 12:04 AM~19710261
> *how much for a set 13's x7 to 33841?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$480 PLUS SHIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sancuztoms (Jan 25, 2009)

how much for 72 cross lace 2 14x 6 and 2 14x7 gold nipples and hub shipped 48458


----------



## RAIDER NATION 62 (Nov 17, 2010)

how much shiped to modesto cali 95351


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION 62_@Jan 28 2011, 04:57 PM~19724705
> *how much shiped to modesto cali 95351
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## OSITOMPK (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 11 2010, 06:45 PM~19046519
> *13x7 REV
> All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available
> 
> ...


How much with the tiger paw tires?? Shipped to 93021


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OSITOMPK_@Jan 28 2011, 11:50 PM~19727990
> *How much with the tiger paw tires?? Shipped to 93021
> *


PM SENT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

How much for just wheels no adapter or knockoff all chrome shipped to new orleans 70072?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Jan 31 2011, 11:43 AM~19745863
> *How much for just wheels no adapter or knockoff all chrome shipped to new orleans 70072?
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do u still have these and is that the price with tires


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 4 2011, 07:01 PM~19790718
> *Do u still have these and is that the price with tires
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$480 PLUS SHIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ttt for junk wheels


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:51 PM~19819281
> *ttt for junk wheels
> *


why are you going around pissing on all this guys topics?


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Feb 8 2011, 02:53 PM~19819294
> *why are you going around pissing on all this guys topics?
> *


hes a bad seller and pushing junk wheels


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:51 PM~19819281
> *ttt for junk wheels
> *


Its funny b/c hes in nickis topic bashing his wheels but yet hes trying to sell the same shit. He thought he was going to run nicki out of bussiness with his smart ass comments but in reailty all he did was bury his own ass me and chuck been around here a long time and we have seen alot of the roadstar robinson type come and go


----------



## lildough (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:54 PM~19819311
> *hes a bad seller and pushing junk wheels
> *


so why is he a bad seller? did he do you wrong? best to post some facts when you start bashin someones thread like that...this aint off topic


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

you guys want chinas? xlace or any other style this dude can get




www.tradekey.com www.alibaba.com


hook yourself up at 35 bucks a rim become a wire wheel dealer just like this chump


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 03:54 PM~19819311
> *hes a bad seller and pushing junk wheels
> *


pics or it did'nt happen


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lildough_@Feb 8 2011, 02:57 PM~19819333
> *so why is he a bad seller? did he do you wrong? best to post some facts when you start bashin someones thread like that...this aint off topic
> *



do your research


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:54 PM~19819311
> *hes a bad seller and pushing junk wheels
> *


BITCH PLEASE :biggrin: 
I've NEVER SOLD OR DELT WITH YOU HATER :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 8 2011, 01:57 PM~19819327
> *Its funny b/c hes in nickis topic bashing his wheels but yet hes trying to sell the same shit. He thought he was going to run nicki out of bussiness with his smart ass comments but in reailty all he did was bury his own ass me and chuck been around here a long time and we have seen  alot of the roadstar robinson type come and go
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:23 PM~19819474
> *BITCH PLEASE :biggrin:
> I've NEVER SOLD OR DELT WITH YOU HATER :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


never claimed you did

a bad seller is someone who trys to make a name for himself by trashing others



junk wheels are


well your an expert at that arent you. BTW keep crying to the mods they arent gonna do shit for you


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 01:58 PM~19819335
> *you guys want chinas?    xlace or any other style this dude can get
> www.tradekey.com    www.alibaba.com
> hook yourself up at 35 bucks a rim  become a wire wheel dealer  just like this chump
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: THIS GUY REALLY DOES LIKE DICK.. 
THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP LIL


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:27 PM~19819517
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: THIS GUY REALLY DOES LIKE DICK..
> THANKS FOR THE HEADS UP LIL
> *




keep trying your 3rd grade insults are just like your wheels 


NOT UP TO PAR


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

i bet these chinas come pre rusted from Montana


----------



## STOP HATING (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:34 PM~19819559
> *i bet these chinas come pre rusted    from Montana
> *


i bet you like cock, look at this bitch :wow: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580889


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOP HATING_@Feb 8 2011, 03:35 PM~19819570
> *i bet you like cock, look at this bitch  :wow:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580889
> *




aaaw look he made up a new name


:roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:30 PM~19819537
> *keep trying  your 3rd grade insults are just like your wheels
> NOT UP TO PAR
> *


KEEP BUMPING ME AT THE TOP WHERE I BELONG HATER BOY.. ANYONE WHO READS THIS SHIT YOUR POSTING WILL BEABLE TO TELL YOUR A 
BITCH ASS HATER THAT WANTS TO BE LIKE ME ONE DAY... HAVE FUN


----------



## STOP HATING (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:37 PM~19819586
> *aaaw look he made up a new name
> :roflmao:
> *


not really, just see you sticking your nose where it don't belong. If you don't like the mans hustle then just ignore it you fucking hater.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOP HATING_@Feb 8 2011, 03:39 PM~19819602
> *not really, just see you sticking your nose where it don't belong. If you don't like the mans hustle then just ignore it you fucking hater.
> *


too late dumbfuck 


in case you didnt know and apparently you didnt im privy to all private info on this site. 

i got it like that around here


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:38 PM~19819601
> *KEEP BUMPING ME AT THE TOP WHERE I BELONG HATER BOY.. ANYONE WHO READS THIS SHIT YOUR POSTING WILL BEABLE TO TELL YOUR A
> BITCH ASS HATER THAT WANTS TO BE LIKE ME ONE DAY... HAVE FUN
> *



i had the chinese wire wheel hook up in 2002 your on some old shit


----------



## STOP HATING (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:40 PM~19819608
> *too late dumbfuck
> in case you didnt know  and apparently you didnt im privy to all private info on this site.
> 
> ...


looks like thats all you got in your pathetic worthless life, because you sure the fuck ain't got any money so you hate on the next man because he does. Get off the computer and get a hustle going then you won't hate anymore pussy


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

here comes his other name


:cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

can i call it or what


must be lonely in montana you have to make up HELP



cause noone else is sticking up for your ass.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

its hard to juggle two names cocksucker your bound to fuck up.


you might wanna let one of em go 


just saying


----------



## STOP HATING (Feb 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:43 PM~19819628
> *here comes his other name
> :cheesy:
> *


im from georgia, the homies from montana so stfu :uh:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:37 PM~19819586
> *aaaw look he made up a new name
> :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
IM DONE REPLYING :biggrin: 
GET A LIFE BEYOND LIL U FUCKN CRACK FEIN :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STOP HATING_@Feb 8 2011, 02:43 PM~19819627
> *looks like thats all you got in your pathetic worthless life, because you sure the fuck ain't got any money so you hate on the next man because he does. Get off the computer and get a hustle going then you won't hate anymore pussy
> *


X2 WHOEVER THIS IS


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STOP HATING+Feb 8 2011, 03:48 PM~19819665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that gold on them rims looks like crack why do you think im all over ya about them?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 02:46 PM~19819655
> *its hard to juggle two names  cocksucker  your bound to fuck up.
> you might wanna let one of em go
> just saying
> *


X2

LETS JUS FIND HIM & SEW HIS COCK SUCKER SHUT :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 03:52 PM~19819702
> *X2
> 
> LETS JUS FIND HIM & SEW HIS COCK SUCKER SHUT  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



your already starting to fuck up

i like all this "bitch" talk too


i didnt know they had gangstas in montana


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 05:37 PM~19820875
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


TOTHETOP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ttt chinas straight from montana


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 07:40 PM~19821873
> *ttt  chinas straight from montana
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I was asking around Lay it Low as to where I could get the shittiest set of chinas from the person with the shittiest customer service.... 


so how much for a set of 14x7's shipped to.... ah never mind I'll wait a couple of months for your "going out of bidness sale"


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 07:56 PM~19822016
> *I was asking around Lay it Low as to where I could get the shittiest set of chinas from the person with the shittiest customer service....
> so how much for a set of 14x7's shipped to.... ah never mind I'll wait a couple of months for your "going out of bidness sale"
> *


THANKS FOR KEEPn ME AT THE TOP BITCH :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 8 2011, 09:04 PM~19822095
> *THANKS FOR KEEPn ME AT THE TOP BITCH :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


your welcome broke back cowboy


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 08:04 PM~19822095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 03:58 PM~19819335
> *you guys want chinas?    xlace or any other style this dude can get
> www.tradekey.com    www.alibaba.com
> hook yourself up at 35 bucks a rim  become a wire wheel dealer  just like this chump
> *


old news dunbass...everyone knows the wholesale info already...

takes someone to invest and and atleast bring it to the us market...


WHO GIVES A FUCK.... monkey lookin ass swingn on the nuts


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 08:13 PM~19822167
> *With you posting shit like this, we could keep you at the top of the forum all day and you STILL aint selling shit
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2011, 09:13 PM~19822172
> *old news dunbass...everyone knows the wholesale info already...
> 
> takes someone to invest and and atleast bring it to the us market...
> ...



its a point dumbfuck anyone can get a tshirt press and make gay ass clothes too

but if their dumbfucking asses dont have people skills and turn around and shit all over the competition right out of the gate theyr not good business people now are they.

speaking of hanging on some nuts youve been on mine since i pointed out how poseresque your clothing line was. butthurt is a pain that last forever apparently


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 10:22 PM~19822249
> *its a point  dumbfuck  anyone can get a tshirt press and make gay ass clothes too
> 
> but if their dumbfucking asses dont have people skills and turn around and shit all over the competition right out of the gate    theyr not good business people now are they.
> ...


get a life out side of layitlow... without it your nothing...


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 8 2011, 09:24 PM~19822281
> *get a life out side of layitlow...  without it your nothing...
> *


thats all you got? 


maybe ill buy me a tshirt press and start making gay ass tshirts then i can be something


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll give props where there do and these ones look good compared to your other topic because the other ones had rust on them already and my chinas took me 2 years to work that rust up. you can get this acid but I forget what its called that will clean them up. I'd have to ask my brother because he has a better memory then me


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 07:40 PM~19822441
> *I'll give props where there do and these ones look good compared to your other topic because the other ones had rust on them already and my chinas took me 2 years to work that rust up. you can get this acid but I forget what its called that will clean them up. I'd have to ask my brother because he has a better memory then me
> *


OMGSHBA


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 08:57 PM~19822657
> *OMGSHBA
> *


 :uh: and whats the B stand for. I just want to add a cool smilie so I can get another post so tell me old timer :biggrin:


----------



## bigsals54 (Apr 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 11 2010, 07:45 PM~19046519
> *13x7 REV
> All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available
> 
> ...


i have a 54 chevy with skirts looking for 13x laces what you got 95307


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 7 2011, 11:25 AM~19807775
> *LOL... :cheesy:
> Thanks for all your friendly adv, BUT..
> Jus because YOU YOURSELF live in an apartment & will pay your land lords bills for the rest of his & your life doesn"t mean we are all are stuck grabing are ankle's all around the world
> ...


HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.


EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.

YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.





























PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigsals54_@Feb 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19822812
> *i have a 54 chevy with skirts looking for 13x laces what you got 95307
> *




he will rip you off man 


just saying


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 08:05 PM~19822759
> *:uh: and whats the B stand for. I just want to add a cool smilie so I can get another post so tell me old timer :biggrin:
> *


as if you didn't know. 

oh and thats a fail on your sig. partial qoutes = fail.


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 09:21 PM~19822921
> *as if you didn't know.
> 
> oh and thats a fail on your sig. partial qoutes = fail.
> *


no I don't know and about the sig fuck you old timer :angry:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 08:31 PM~19823056
> *no I don't know and about the sig fuck you old timer :angry:
> *


b is 4 ballz, suk'um! 






























quote this...you total post awaits.... :rimshot:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 09:39 PM~19823165
> *b is 4 ballz, suk'um!
> quote this...you total post awaits....  :rimshot:
> *


I don't want to talk to you anymore and I already asked for help just in case because your starting to scare me you dirty old man :ugh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 09:44 PM~19823232
> *I don't want to talk to you anymore and I already asked for help just in case because your starting to scare me you dirty old man :ugh:
> *


Ha! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 08:44 PM~19823232
> *I don't want to talk to you anymore and I already asked for help just in case because your starting to scare me you dirty old man :ugh:
> *


homofobe much? :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROBLEDO, *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON, fatony
the man of the hour is here :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 09:57 PM~19823416
> *homofobe much?  :roflmao:
> *


I asked what that means and I still don't know. why you keep asking me that. you want to violate(sp) me I think and I'll tell you right now its not going to happen you dirty fuckr


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 09:58 PM~19823428
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROBLEDO, *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON, fatony
> the man of the hour is here :cheesy:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 08:58 PM~19823428
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ROBLEDO, *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON, fatony
> the man of the hour is here :cheesy:
> *


OMGSHBA! :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 10:05 PM~19823490
> *OMGSHBA!  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: :sprint:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 09:01 PM~19823456
> *I asked what that means and I still don't know. why you keep asking me that. you want to violate(sp) me I think and I'll tell you right now its not going to happen you dirty fuckr
> *


slow yur roll homofobe...... stop being a wus! i've had more pussy in half my life time than you could ever get in two life times.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 10:08 PM~19823528
> *slow yur roll homofobe...... stop being a wus! i've had more pussy in half my life time than you could ever get in two life times.
> *


I bet you got alot of that Chewbacca lookin 60's pussy hno: :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 10:08 PM~19823528
> *slow yur roll homofobe...... stop being a wus! i've had more pussy in half my life time than you could ever get in two life times.
> *


yeah but half your life is already almost twice of my life right now :happysad:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 10:10 PM~19823547
> *I bet you got alot of that Chewbacca lookin 60's pussy hno: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Feb 8 2011, 11:11 PM~19823564
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


speaking of chewbacca looking pussy's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:16 PM~19822861
> *HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.
> EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.
> 
> ...


FUCK YOUR FAMILY!!!!!!!!! KEEP HIDING BEHIND THAT SCREEN
FUCKN PUNK DRAMA ASS BITCH... COME ON TA THE HILLS GET OFF YOUR COMPUTER.. 
YOU NEED TO BE RAPED YOURSELF :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 8 2011, 10:16 PM~19823620
> *speaking of chewbacca looking pussy's
> *


fuck you Chuck I wasn't talking to you *** with your bent over gay nudes in OT


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Feb 8 2011, 09:10 PM~19823547
> *I bet you got alot of that Chewbacca lookin 60's pussy hno: :biggrin:
> *


pussy is pussy, pussy!


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84+Feb 8 2011, 09:10 PM~19823552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Feb 8 2011, 10:30 PM~19823752
> *pussy is pussy, pussy!
> *


QUOTE(ROBLEDO @ Feb 3 2011, 09:35 AM) 
I shall do battle with the last *** standing!



be carefull ars!n from this quote it seems he don't care where he gets it from or where he gets it hno:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Feb 8 2011, 10:30 PM~19823752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No shit, I feel sorry for anything with a pulse that accepts a drink from ROB


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 9 2011, 12:17 AM~19823624
> *FUCK YOUR FAMILY!!!!!!!!!  KEEP HIDING BEHIND THAT SCREEN
> FUCKN PUNK DRAMA ASS BITCH... COME ON TA THE HILLS GET OFF YOUR COMPUTER..
> YOU NEED TO BE RAPED YOURSELF :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


I BET YOUR WIFE WOULD LOVE TO GET HER SHIT PUSHED IN BY A REAL MAN. NOT SOME FAKE ASS BUSINESS MAN WANNABE LIKE YOU. GO BACK TO SELLING WAGON WHEELS IN MONTANA YOU BITCH ASS MUFFUGGA.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

+1 for the hillbilly barterer


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gawdamn y'all are acting like this is a 4 door lowrider topic :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:16 PM~19822861
> *HOW CAN YOU COME TO ANOTHER MANS TOPIC AND TALK SHIT.
> EMVIOUS HAS BEEN ON THIS SITE FOR 8 YEARS AND HAS ALL POSITIVE FEEDBACK. THEN YOUR LITTLE BITCH ASS COMES INTO THIS TOPIC TALKING SHIT WHEN YOU SUPPOSED TO BE A BUSINESS MAN. A REAL BUSINESS MAN WOULDNT DO THAT, SO YOU JUST PROVED HOW FUCKING FAKE YOU ARE.
> 
> ...


COWARD ASS HATEN LIL PUSSY BITCH GET A LIFE BEYOND LIL & QUIT HIDING BEHIND YER COMPUTER SCREEN TALKN SHIT... GET THE FUCK OFF MY NUTTz!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 9 2011, 08:23 AM~19825869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

how much to 68510 oh would need a 5th & 3 prongs


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 05:26 AM~19825333
> *I BET YOUR WIFE WOULD LOVE TO GET HER SHIT PUSHED IN BY A REAL MAN. NOT SOME FAKE ASS BUSINESS MAN WANNABE LIKE YOU. GO BACK TO SELLING WAGON WHEELS IN MONTANA YOU BITCH ASS MUFFUGGA.
> *


SHE DON'T LIKE LIL DICK BITCH ASS COWARD'S THAT HIDE BEHIND THERE SCREEN & TALK SHIT LIKE YOURSELF!!!
GO BACK TO BEING A CHOMO AT YOUR LOCAL PARK :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 9 2011, 11:50 AM~19827327
> *SHE DON'T LIKE LIL DICK BITCH ASS COWARD'S THAT HIDE BEHIND THERE SCREEN & TALK SHIT LIKE YOURSELF!!!
> GO BACK TO BEING A CHOMO AT YOUR LOCAL PARK :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


if you read what i posted, you did exactly that. so...


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 9 2011, 01:31 PM~19827189
> *how much to 68510  oh would need a 5th  &  3 prongs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Feb 9 2011, 10:31 AM~19827189
> *how much to 68510  oh would need a 5th  &  3 prongs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$480 PLUS SHIP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

just placed my order for the 72s!


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt for a great seller!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by maguilera63_@Feb 27 2011, 09:39 PM~19976400
> *ttt for a great seller!!!!
> *


Thanks Homie..


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got my rims and hammer.


Thanks for the rims!

Great customer service and SUPER fast shipping!

GREAT SELLER!!!!!!!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

post pics or gtfo


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Feb 28 2011, 08:16 PM~19984128
> *post pics or gtfo
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$600 SHIPPED ALL CHROME w ALL ACC's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Mar 18 2011, 05:58 AM~20120115
> *$600 SHIPPED ALL CHROME w ALL ACC's :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

NEW PRICE FOR ALL CHROME
13X7 & 14X7 Rev 72 SPOKE XLACE
WITH ALL ACC's 
$549.99 PLUS SHIPPING
PM FOR SHIPPING QUOTE'S
PAYPAL ACCEPTED..
THANKS FOR LOOKING!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

_All Chrome 72's_ 
13x7 REV
All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available 





























SEVENTY TWO SPOKES
"THESE ARE NOT USA" BUT THA QUALITY IS GREAT 
$549.99 Complete with All Acc's Included + Ship
PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIPPIN QUOTE's​


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

13x7 & 14x7 100 Spoke's also available
$100ea plus ship or.... 
$389 plus ship for complete set including all acc's with your choice
of adapter's, knock off's, and hammer or wrench..
Paypal Accepted.. 
PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIIPPING QUOTE's


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Supreme's also available...
13x7 & 14x6 including Lug's & Cap's
$800 a set Plus ship
Pm for more info or shippin quote's
Thank you!


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

13 cross laced with acc. Shipped to 84104


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


> 13 cross laced with acc. Shipped to 84104


Pm Sent!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

13x7 REV
All Styles of Ko's and Adapters Available 





























SEVENTY TWO SPOKES
"THESE ARE NOT USA" BUT THA QUALITY IS GREAT 
$549.99 Complete with All Acc's Included + Ship
PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIPPIN QUOTE's​*ROADSTAR 72'z*

~MY FEEDBACK~
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-fe...-robinson.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index...owtopic=593488

~ My Paypay ~
[email protected]​








  Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote   Blog this Post   

[HR][/HR]02-01-2012, 02:28 PM #226 
*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON 









View Profile 








View Forum Posts 








Private Message 








View Blog Entries 









TIRE & WHEEL KING







 ​[HR][/HR]Join DateSep 2010
LocationDIRTY BIRDY
Car Club"Grindaz" C.C.
Posts2,526


[h=2]







[/h]13x7 & 14x7 100 Spoke's also available
$100ea plus ship or.... 
$389 plus ship for complete set including all acc's with your choice
of adapter's, knock off's, and hammer or wrench..
Paypal Accepted.. 
PM FOR MORE INFO OR SHIIPPING QUOTE's 


:biggrin:TTMFT:biggrin:​


----------

